# 1953 Ford Jubilee sputtering when give gas



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a Ford Jubilee that I inherited from my Grandpa, it ran great for so many years and now when I really need it we can't get it to run right. It starts fine and idles fine but when you give it gas it begins to sputter and dies or goes slow sputtering the whole way. My husband has replaced the carburetor and distributor but it still does it. I have paid over a thousand dollars to a company that sent a guy out that said they could fix it with no avail. I have a video of it doing that but I am not sure how to upload it or if I can. Any help would be so great.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a fueling problem. There should be a fuel filter screen in the bottom of the fuel tank at the fuel line outlet, probably attached to the top of the fue sediment bowl assembly. May be plugged up a little. If there is a fuel filter in line prior to the carb, you may want to remove it and try it out. These are gravity feed systems and didn't come with an inline fuel filter. 
You may also have an issue with the governor. Check to see if the governor rod / linkage is moving freely when the tractor is running. 
Also check to see if the coil is getting hot.... probably not but worth a shot to see.

You can add a video by using the paperclip icon at the bottom of the reply box, if the video is on your devise, I believe.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a simple check to see if you have a fuel delivery problem.... Remove the plug in the bottom of the carburetor, and catch the gas in a pint jar. It should fill the jar in 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you I will have my husband try these out and let you know.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

It also sounds as though the Carb could also stand a looking at. Could be a bit of dirt has partially blocked the Main (not the idle) jet.

Screens, check tightness of fuel line connections and if that doesn't fix the problem then a simple cleaning inside the Carb may well get her running well. - Joe -


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

We actually bought a brand new carb and my husband put it on. He says he tried all of the steps above and it runs a little higher but it still sputters when hes driving it and increasing the gas. Ive been trying to add this video but I cant do it I even had my kids in college try to upload the video of it on here but we cant figure it out.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When he put it on, did he replace the gasket between the carb and the intake manifold and if he did, did he apply sealer to the gasket?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you know if he has tuned the main jet to high idle on the carby??.


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

iCloud


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

I did it I think,,,, I hope I uploaded that video of what my tractor is doing.
Please let me know if I did do it right or not?


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

yes he said he put a new gasket on it came with one and he said he put sealer on it. I think I uploaded the video just click the icloud link and it should go tight to it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The float level is not correct or the high idle jet screw needs to be adjusted outwards, the engine is running lean.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's another quick test.... Disconnect the governor-to-carb linkage and start engine. Manually work the carburetor throttle with your hand. If rpms respond quickly to your movements, then either the governor needs rebuilding or your linkage is binding somewhere.




​


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

You mentioned that you put a "Brand New" carb on - which is almost certainly suspect even though it is a brand new, shiny, Aluminum, good looking Chinese one.

Those carbs are usually poorly cloned and have, sometimes, been awful to try to get to work at all. IF you kept the "Old" carb a wise suggestion would be to buy a rebuild kit for it, THOROUGHLY clean it, rebuild it and see if it is "The Hot Ticket" to solve the problem.

When I first brought Sally (my '40 9N - meaning she's 13 years older than your Jubilee) home I had LOTS of problems with the old, leaky, cast iron carb that came with her. No brainer - right? I, *also*, bought a brand new carb and installed it. Sally would barely run on the "Ultra adjusted shiny new carb" (OK, she just could just barely get into a medium idle) so I used that time window to really clean the old carb, meticulously rebuild it and then reinstall it. She runs better now than when she drove off the assembly line (OK, I upgraded the existing 12v system with a Petronix EI, installed a conversion to a round coil as well as completely rewiring everything (and happily yanking out the resisters and the after market in-line fuel filter!). 

1" of throttle, no choke in the above freezing weather (momentary choke below freezing) and 1 second of starter and she's off and running.

If you have that old carb, that carefully rebuilding it idea might be the way to go while saving the shiny carb as a conversation piece (as I did). Maybe a lamp ................ - Joe -


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The Chinese carbs are basically junk. I found that out as well with another engine.


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you everyone who helped me with your expert advice. My husband fixed it by cleaning out the intake it was totally clogged, and replacing the starter solenoid it was cracked.


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Now I need your help with another tractor. We think its a 1947 Ford 2N with a Sherman transmission. The previous owner converted it from 6 to 12 volts, but the distributer kept melting so my husband added a resister but he doesn't know if the wiring is correct because he cannot find a diagram of its wiring set up. He replaced all of the wires and put them back exactly where they were and he used whatever color we had her so theyre not color coded, so if you cannot tell what wire is what in the picture thats why.
Thank you,
Becky


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Greg33 said:


> Now I need your help with another tractor. We think its a 1947 Ford 2N with a Sherman transmission. The previous owner converted it from 6 to 12 volts, but the distributer kept melting so my husband added a resister but he doesn't know if the wiring is correct because he cannot find a diagram of its wiring set up. He replaced all of the wires and put them back exactly where they were and he used whatever color we had her so theyre not color coded, so if you cannot tell what wire is what in the picture thats why.
> Thank you,
> Becky


Sorry I missed this question, I have attached a web site for you that shows how to wire from 6 to 12 volt, even though yours has been done, follow the schematic through for your tractor model series and I am sure you will fix your problem, when you say distributor, do you mean the ignition coil that attaches to the distributor housing??.






Ford Tractor 12 Volt Conversion Wiring Diagrams







www.myfordtractors.com


----------



## Greg33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi guys I have another quick question which tractor comes with a Sherman transmission the 9N or 2N?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Greg,

The Sherman transmission was optional. Could be fitted to ALL of the N tractors (9N, 2N, 8N).


----------

